# The Lord of the Rings - and my part in his downfall.



## Turgon (Jan 25, 2005)

Might be a bit of a lark for all us TTFers with Tolkien derived names to relate what part you played in the Downfall of the Dark Lord of Middle-earth. That includes Morgoth as well as Sauron. I just thought the title sounded too fun to pass over - I'm shallow like that. The person with the most convincing or amusing story wins a cookie or something.

 

Ooh... I guess I should go first.

I Turgon, King of Gondolin, resisted the Dark Lord Morgoth for many long years from the fastness of my hidden city. My very presence was enough to send a shiver down Melkor's spine, and I was a beacon of hope in the darkness of a beleagered Beleriand. Shelter I gave to Hurin and Huor, and a daughter I gave to Tuor, whose decendants would fight against the darkness for many long ages. Ships I sent westwards to seek the aid of the Valar, until finally, my grandson Earendil, landed upon the blessed shores of Valinor and speaking for the kindreds of both elf and man, conviced the powers of the west to send aid to the shattered peoples of Middle-earth.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 25, 2005)

While dwelling in Eressea Bilbo met Finrod Felagund who came at times to visit his kinsmen. The two spoke of many things before a tale fire. Bilbo even jested about the importance of the role of hobbits. But to his amusement and delight Finrod made a serious divergence regarding the friendship of Elves and Men. What follows is an excerpt.


Who can say what will become of the noble line of Beren and Luthien, or how thin that will be spread by the end? But that the line will never fail we know. You know, Bilbo, what has come of it already. The regaining of a silmaril which brought hope to many, and the reaching of Valinor by Earendil and his star in the heavens. The defeat of Morgoth would not have been if not for Beren and Luthien's love and the success of the quest. And you know too Bilbo that even to the final defeat of Sauron their descendants were at the heart of the fight. You have met Elessar and seen Arwen in whom Luthien's likeness is found. And you must have guessed that their union could not have been had Elessar failed and Sauron won that war. Who can say in what various and subtle ways their story will unfold until the end, and how the history of Arda will have been covered like a tapestry in their many bright threads?

But the hopeful union could never have been without the great friendships of Eldar and Edain in those times. You witnessed friendships in Rivendell and elsewhere, and are you not yourself an Elf-friend? But I tell you that it was greater in the days of Morgoth. All of the Edain were elf-friends, and for some time our people lived together in the same lands. Men learned much wisdom from the Eldar, as a people and individually. When I met the first Men to cross into Beleriand and so have contact with Eldar, we did not speak the same language, but we communicated just the same. I sang to them in my own tongue, of Valinor and many things of wonder to them, and they were enriched in wisdom for it. When first I beheld them I watched from far and my heart filled with love of them, and they could perceive this. The Eldar loved Men and counted them as kin.

True there were a few among the Eldar who did not at first appreciate them, but ere long most of them learned better. One elven lord wanted no part of them until he realised their valiance. And for instance king Thingol would not at first give them leave to dwell in the forest of Brethil. I spoke long with him before he was persuaded.

But friends and allies we were, and both people would have been defeated if not for it.

But I have further strayed. Beren and Luthien succeeded and there can be no doubt their descentants will continue to win victory though they too will know much darkness and sorrow. The Eldar do not doubt it. I seen Beren's determination when he came to me in Nargothrond and though all reason spoke against it I knew that should he succeed Morgoth would feel it far more than in the loss of a jewel. _Far_ more. And though I had an oath to keep, it was not without hope, high purpose, and an inkling of all that I have said here, that I died in the pits of Tol-in-Gaurhoth so Beren might live.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 25, 2005)

Hehe... that's excellent Nom. 

Very cool.

Though not quite as cool as plying hobbits with liquor scented with honey and flowers - it is cool nonetheless.


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 28, 2005)

I, Arvedui, Last King of Arthedain, fought against the chief servant of Sauron unsuccesfully, and my life ended in the cold waters of Forochel. (I guess that took care of him...  )
But the effect of my struggle was that Men and Elves united once more against Angmar, and that kingdom was destroyed.
And from me the line of Isildur lived on, and in the end one of my descendants (in straight line) overcame sauron, and became the King of both Arnor and Gondor.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 28, 2005)

I, Aulë, Valar of the substance of Arda; rock and metal, battled Melkor with my fellow Vala in the days before the coming of the Elves. I then created the Dwarves, who fought countless battles against the forces of the Dark Lords. Without the Dwarves, Bilbo Baggins would not have gone on his journey to the Lonely Mountain, where he discovered Gollum...and the One Ring. If the One Ring had not been destroyed, the downfall of Sauron would not have been possible.

I also taught the Noldor many things about my craft- without which Fëanor would not have been able to create the Silmarils. Without the Silmarils (and their departure to Middle Earth), the Noldo would not have returned to Middle Earth to assist in the downfall of Sauron and his armies.

Sauron was also once a Maia of my people...but we'll just ignore that


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you Turgon, glad you like it.  Might I get a cookie. 

But aftering reading this thread I just have to say:

I, Nóm, Member of TTF, wonder why everybody is starting their post this way. 

I, Nóm, Foe of Aule, am very mindful of which Vala Sauron originally belonged with.

I, Nóm, Lover of Gildor Inglorion, am off to find a drink scented with the honey of many flowers...


----------



## Ceorl (Feb 3, 2005)

*In an outrageous french accent*
Bah! I blow my nose at you, you silly Elven-Type knnnnnniggetts!
*drops the french accent*
I am the single most important person within the bounds of Ea! 
I didst carry, yea verily, and write! the most portentous of all the messages of the Third Age. Ceorl am I! Mighty among men, and yet my incredible modesty allowed me to take only a minor position in the otherwise undistinguished host of the Rohirrim. Yet when the fords were taken(through no fault of mine as I had but quickly turned away to relieve myself when the attack happened) it fell upon me to bear the grievous news of our loss to the commanders of the army. Riding as only I could ride I travelled through countless days and nights, with nary a break, until I did descry, with my eagle eyes, the host of Rohan coming to meet me.
When my message had been delivered(the King himself received it, perceiving, I believe, a peer amongst lesser men) I was given a fresh horse and much praise was made of my mighty journey.
The importance of my message became apparent in the days that were to come, during which I rode at the King's side many a time and indeed did save his very life at the Battle of the Pelennor(though his later tragic demise prevented the presentation of honours). It is now know to many who are accounted wise, that had my message not come 'in the very nick of time' as was said, then the host of Rohan would have been destroyed, and with no aid from the North, Gondor would have soon after fallen, and the Dark Lord would have attained mastery of all the lands that I love, with a love greater than that of Beren and Luthien. 

So ends the tale of my substantial part in the downfall of the Lord of the Rings!
​ The End​By the way, Turgon, you gave Tuor a daughter? That's really not cool man. I think you meant you gave him *your* daughter​


----------



## Greenwood (Feb 23, 2005)

I, Greenwood, became dark, mirky and spider infested! 

Oh, well.  

I can lay claim to being Legolas's home.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok I finally admit it! I have no idea where Gilthoniel came from, I wanted Elbereth as my screen name, and that was taken, i couldn't call myself Ai! O! or A!, so I chose Gilthoniel.
Although i do know I get shouted several times and there is a song about me (see below) and so I guess I could claim to have been shouted when Frodo attacks Nazgul NO.1


----------



## Manwe (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm afraid I have the same problem as Gilthoniel. All I know is that my guy was one of the Ainur and he was the ruler....I think, would somone like to do mine or maybe someone else who has the full name or used the proper 'e' could do it


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 2, 2005)

By the by, how do u get the accents and such, Sam's song just isn't the same w/o them


----------



## Arwen48 (Mar 5, 2005)

no prizes for my namesake......

Arwen Undomiel, the one and only love of the lord Aragorn  and the inspiration behind his life work

what more could one ask?


----------



## grendel (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, I didn't actually appear in the story, but I think there's an interesting analogy between the tales of me-n-Beowulf, and Sauron vs the Field (Evil vs Good?)

Oh, yeah... I died, too.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 7, 2005)

There really wasn't an HLG anywhere in the Lord of the Rings. . .too bad. This looks fun.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 8, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> There really wasn't an HLG anywhere in the Lord of the Rings. . .too bad. This looks fun.


But there was a Strider.


----------

